# sign the petition! NO on california anti-squatting bill!



## DFA (Apr 8, 2014)

http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/california-judiciary

If you got facebook share this shit on there!!!!


----------



## West (Apr 8, 2014)

Didn't let me sign - think it's 'cause I'm a Texan?


----------



## DFA (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know. Seems like people from other states signed it...


----------



## West (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll try again. This is worrisome


----------



## Tude (Apr 8, 2014)

Im in NY and got it in.


----------



## eske silver (Apr 10, 2014)

Why are there only 12(!) signatures?!


----------



## eske silver (Apr 10, 2014)

Sauce:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeless_Bill_of_Rights
Media:
http://sfbayview.com/2014/californi...-coming-back-and-back-till-we-get-this-thing/


----------

